# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Helsingin liikennettä 50-luvulla

## Kari Juntunen

Tässä filmiä raitiovaunuista, HKL:n ja yksityisten busseista, linja-autoasemasta, rautatieaseman raiteilta ym. 50-luvulta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0XlkUNx8mE

----------


## Kari Juntunen

Tässä samoja ja uusia näkymiä Helsingin kaduilta vuodelta 1952.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkUkz4nLmgU

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:51 ----------

Paljon tuttuja välähdyksiä 70-luvulla eläneille linja-autoista ja raitiovaunuista.
Nivelraitiovaunuja ollaan juuri ottamassa käyttöön.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILoQry0YNzc

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:44 ----------

Hieno filmi vuodelta 1950 - mukana liikennettä joka lajia.

Hyvät välähdykset myös Kulosaaren vanhasta sillasta busseineen sekä rautatieasemalla paikallisjunasta ikivanhoine kaksiakselisine vaunuineen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBa6KXHnWAc

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:03 ----------

Tässä Helsinkiä 1900-luvun vaihteesta, joukossa erinomaisia Kummer-raitiovaunujen kuvia joita ei liene aiemmin julkaistu, mm. Pursimiehenkadulta ja Lapinlahdenkadulta.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcT2hhrVR78

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------

Helsinkiä 1922 filmattuna, juuri ennen autojen yleistymistä. Mukana hyviä välähdyksiä raitiovaunuista!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J-sFZonCp4

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 22.02.2021 klo 01:35 ---------- Previous Post was on 21.02.2021 at 23:11 ----------

Fantastinen ruotsalainen lyhytfilmi matkasta Helsinkiin 1946, ja erinomainen selostus. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2F_asPYpwc

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:35 ----------

Helsinki-filmiä vuodelta 1937.
Muun muassa kohdassa 1:59 vilahtaa Pakilan Alkutien paikallisbussi Kaisaniemenkadulla.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ1S_I55-u4

----------


## Kari Juntunen

Tässä kiva filmi automatkasta Suomen ympäri Mossella, 50-60-lukujen vaihteesta.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLY_wOsCDMs

Kohdassa 1:08 Espoon Auton busseja Lauttasaaaren vanhalla sillalla, sekä aivan filmin lopussa alkuperäisellä kaksikaistaisella Jorvaksentiellä Espoon ja Helsingin rajalla.
Filmi on kiinnostava myös kaikilta muiltakin osin.

----------

